# Cardiac Enzymes



## Patricia L Diaz (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what dx code to use for "abnormal cardiac enzymes"  Thanks!


----------



## beichstadt (Sep 29, 2010)

We have used 790.5.  HTH.  Good Luck


----------

